# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  DEALER: FEIKOI CENTRE (www.feikoicentre.com)

## Soegianto

hi.....  ::  
perkenalkan nama saya soegianto alias soegih atau teman2 koi suka memanggil soegihfei    ::  
saya berdomisili di jakarta timur
dan  saya punya warung kecil2an dg nama feikoicentre............
teman2 koi bisa mendapat informasi koi  di http://www.feikoicentre.com
ocey.....  ::  .....salam koi.......  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kn1ght

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

malah ketinggalan di jepun kayaknya deh   ::

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

